# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  برنامه شبكه

## سعید صابری

سلام دوستان 
من مي خيوام يه برنامه را بين چند كامپيوتر شبكه كنم البته فقط ديتابيسش به اشتراك بزارم هيچ كامپيوتري سرور نيست آيا راه ساده سراغ نداريد

----------


## shahrokhkian

سلام.
یکم بیشتر توضیح بده. بانکت چیه؟ با چی بهش کانکت شدی؟
کلا برای سوالاتون توضیحات کاملتری بزارین تا زودتر هم جواب بگیرید.
ممنون

----------


## daffy_duck376

> سلام دوستان 
> من مي خيوام يه برنامه را بين چند كامپيوتر شبكه كنم البته فقط ديتابيسش به اشتراك بزارم هيچ كامپيوتري سرور نيست آيا راه ساده سراغ نداريد


شما وقتی یه بانک رو به اشتراک میگذاری  سیستمی که بانک روی آن نصب است سرور است.
شما باید از بانکی استفاده کنی که قابلیت اتصال از طریق شبکه رو به شما بدهد  مثل sql server
دوم : برای انکه برای اتصال به بانک مثل من کلی الاف نشی بهتره از کامپوننت SDOC استفاده کنی که باSQL SERVER  تحت شبکه عالی کار میکنه

----------


## سعید صابری

> سلام دوستان 
> من مي خيوام يه برنامه را بين چند كامپيوتر شبكه كنم البته فقط ديتابيسش به اشتراك بزارم هيچ كامپيوتري سرور نيست آيا راه ساده سراغ نداريد



من يه برنامه تك كاربره دارم كخه ميخوام شبكه بشه من از بانك sql بصورت فايل و براي ارتباط از ado استفاده مي كنم البته من فقط مي خوام ديتابيس بين كامپيوترها فقط share باشه كه همه كامپيوترها ازش استفاده كنن. اگه لازم باشه نوع بانكش هم عوض مي كنم

----------


## daffy_duck376

> من يه برنامه تك كاربره دارم كخه ميخوام شبكه بشه من از بانك sql بصورت فايل و براي ارتباط از ado استفاده مي كنم


شما چطور از یه فیل SQL  استفاده می کنید ؟ اون حتما باید رو SQL SERVER  باشه !
ا


> لبته من فقط مي خوام ديتابيس بين كامپيوترها فقط share باشه كه همه كامپيوترها ازش استفاده كنن. اگه لازم باشه نوع بانكش هم عوض مي كنم


نیازی نیست بانکت رو عوض کنی چون خود SQL SERVER  کارش همینه . Ado  هم میتونه تحت شبکه کار کنه میتونی توی تاپیک ها برسی کنی . ولی من اصلا توصیه نمی کنم چون یه کم سخت جواب میده  از SDOC  استفاده کنی . براس آشنایی با SDOC  یه سرچ بزن خیلی خوب جوای میده 
موفق باشی

----------


## سعید صابری

> شما چطور از یه فیل SQL  استفاده می کنید ؟ اون حتما باید رو SQL SERVER  باشه !
> ا
> 
> نیازی نیست بانکت رو عوض کنی چون خود SQL SERVER  کارش همینه . Ado  هم میتونه تحت شبکه کار کنه میتونی توی تاپیک ها برسی کنی . ولی من اصلا توصیه نمی کنم چون یه کم سخت جواب میده  از SDOC  استفاده کنی . براس آشنایی با SDOC  یه سرچ بزن خیلی خوب جوای میده 
> موفق باشی



دوست عزيز ممنون از راهنماييتون
راه حل شما كاملا درسته ولي براي من كه در زمينه پايگاه داده صفر هستم كمي سخته

من datasnap ديدم تنها راه حل من است ولي هنگام وصل شدن به ديگر كامپيوترها پيغام عدم دسترسي ميده فايروال را هم از كار انداختم ام ولي باز ارور ميده اگه ميشه در اين زمينه راهنماييم كنيد
ممنون

----------


## daffy_duck376

این مشکل رو اگر ADO هم مینوشتید داشتید . من خودم 2 هفته تمام الاف همین موضوع بودم . همه چیز شبکه درست بود . سرور در شبکه دیده میشد و به همه چیز دسترسی داشتم ولی سرور بانک اطلاعاتی رو برنامه نمی دید. هر جا هم سرچ کردم نوشته بودند به جای نام سرور ip بده . ولی توی 75% سیستم ها جواب نمی داد. این SDOC رو که معرفی کردم بهترین راه حله . چون اصلا واسه همین کار طراحی شده !

----------


## سعید صابری

> این مشکل رو اگر ADO هم مینوشتید داشتید . من خودم 2 هفته تمام الاف همین موضوع بودم . همه چیز شبکه درست بود . سرور در شبکه دیده میشد و به همه چیز دسترسی داشتم ولی سرور بانک اطلاعاتی رو برنامه نمی دید. هر جا هم سرچ کردم نوشته بودند به جای نام سرور ip بده . ولی توی 75% سیستم ها جواب نمی داد. این SDOC رو که معرفی کردم بهترین راه حله . چون اصلا واسه همین کار طراحی شده !



من از چند جا نسخه كرك شده گرفتم ولي جواب نميده از سايتش خودش فقط نصب شد كه نسخه ... شما كركي سريالي ازش ندارين. 

ممنون

----------


## shahrokhkian

سلام
تنظیمات Ado را به شرح ذیل انجام بده. حتما کار میکنه (مطمئن باش)
بر روی AdoConnection دابل کلیک کن و در صفحه جدید بر روی Build کلیک کن. سپس در برگه Provider گزینه Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server را انتخاب کن. در برگه Conncction در قسمت ُSelect or enter a server name نام یا IP سرور را وارد کن.در قسمت Enter information to log on to the server گزینه Use Windows NT Integrated security را انتخاب کن.در قسمت Selectthe database on the server نام بانک اطلاعاتی را انتخاب کن.OK کن. برنامه را Run کن. انشاءا... جواب میده.

----------


## سعید صابری

> سلام
> تنظیمات Ado را به شرح ذیل انجام بده. حتما کار میکنه (مطمئن باش)
> بر روی AdoConnection دابل کلیک کن و در صفحه جدید بر روی Build کلیک کن. سپس در برگه Provider گزینه Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server را انتخاب کن. در برگه Conncction در قسمت ُSelect or enter a server name نام یا IP سرور را وارد کن.در قسمت Enter information to log on to the server گزینه Use Windows NT Integrated security را انتخاب کن.در قسمت Selectthe database on the server نام بانک اطلاعاتی را انتخاب کن.OK کن. برنامه را Run کن. انشاءا... جواب میده.



متاسفانه 2 الي 3 ماه اين كار مي كنم به اميد جواب....

ممنون از راهنماييتون

----------


## shahrokhkian

یه پیشنهاد براتون دارم.
دلفی را برروی یکی از کامپیوترها نصب کن (SQL Server  بر روی این سیستم نصب نباشد) 
بعد کارهایی را که در بالا گفتم  انجام دهید.من خودم یکبار همین مشکل را داشتم با این کار حل شد.
String Connection که خود دلفی میسازه را برای بقیه کامپیوترها هم استفاده کن.
امیدوارم این دفعه مشکلتون حل بشه.

----------


## daffy_duck376

نه عزیز جواب نمی ده . علتش رو هم نمی دونم من توی سیستم های مختلف چک  کردم فقط یک بار اون هم نمی دونم چی شد جواب داد !

----------


## daffy_duck376

گذاشتن لینک خلاف قوانین سایت هست . ولی بگردین تو اینترنت پیدا میشه !

----------


## mog1360

با سلام
دوست عزیز کاش می گفتید با چه خطایی روبرو می شوید.به هر حال با توجه با مطالبی که گفته اید به نظر می رسد شما با نحوه تنظیم Sql Server آشنایی کافی ندارید.تنظیمات امنیتی سیستم را بررسی کنید.آیا از سیستمهای کلاینت به سرور دسترسی دارید ؟ وضعیت تایید هویت روی Sqal Server شما به چه شکلی است ؟

----------


## ar_mokhtari

من خودم يكبار خيلي رفتم سر كار. به نظر من به خود شيء روي فرم اكتفا نكنيد براي تنظيم. حتماً كدنويسي هم انجام بديد. 
در BeforeConnect كانكشني كه در ديتاماژول گذاشتيد بنويسيد:
Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=User;Password=Pass;Initial Catalog=DataBaseName;Data Source=SERVER

----------

